# Can't connect to Internet with Linksys router and ISP's satellite modem



## XYZPDQ (Mar 26, 2010)

If my laptop is connected directly to the satellite's ISP modem, I can connect to the internet. However, if I connect the laptop to my Linksys router then connect the Linsys router to the ISP modem, I cannot connect to the internet. Vista reports everything is ok. I can access the Linsys setting via 192.168.1.1, but I don't understand what I am looking at.

In summary:
Laptop --> ISP modem works
Laptop --> Router --> ISP modem doesn't work

I've set up the router according to the instructions, but obviously, I am missing something. The setup disk that came with the router says everything is ok.

I want to do this because the ISP modem has only one port for a computer and no wireless capability. The router has four ports and wireless capability. 

Router: Linksys WRT54GS2 V1
ISP Modem: Surfbeam Satellite Modem SM 2101
ISP Provider: Wild Blue

Wild Blue tech support says it can be done, but "don't know how." I don't know what to do. Any ideas?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

This simple guide should help you setup your Linksys router and get your wireless network up and running.

Please update.


----------



## XYZPDQ (Mar 26, 2010)

I tried the instructions.

No luck yet. When I have the router plugged in, the other laptop says "I got this wireless signal." After some playing around, it appears that the router doesn't recognize that it is getting a signal from the modem.

I'm going to try one more thing before I give up again.


----------



## XYZPDQ (Mar 26, 2010)

I give up. I don't get it; all the right lights light up but there's no signal between the router and the modem.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

See if this helps.

1. First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
2. Turn off your modem. 
3. Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
4. Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
5. Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
6. Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router.

Then from one fo your wireless computers, see if you can detect your own network.


----------



## XYZPDQ (Mar 26, 2010)

No dice. I can't get even get a wired connection to work with this setup. The lovely diagram shows that the laptop recogizes the router, but the router cannot connect to the internet.

Some messages appeared that suggested Windows Firewall might be the culprit, so I changed some of those settings. When it's set to on, the diagnostic tools says "Policy Provider: Windows Firewall  Filter name: Query user" If I check the "Block all incoming" box, then The Filter name is "Shielded main rule" and if I turn off the firewall, I get "Problem with DNS"

I am not a networking guy and I don't know what any of this means.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From your computer please try this Clean Boot process. If it doesn't work, I would recommend a router reset.

To reset your router hold the Reset button on the WRT54GS2 for about 30 seconds. Follow the link that I provided you on how to setup your Lynksis router.
After the reset, pls. try to access the router's configuration page.


----------



## XYZPDQ (Mar 26, 2010)

The clean boot process didn't work.  I removed some crapware that I found running in the background, though.

I have reset the router and I can access the router settings via 192.168.1.1 without a problem. I just don't know what those settings mean


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Now to get your wireless internet connection going please follow these steps,Configure the Router only. skip the first one. Save and close once you are finished. Now try connecting to the internet wired and wireless.

An update will be appreciated.


----------

